# Paxman of Colchester - Diesels



## R736476 (Jul 2, 2005)

For those who do not already know, there is an excellent website -www.nelmes.fsnet.co.uk/paxman - on the history of the diesel engine builder Paxman of Colchester, assembled and edited by Richard Carr. 
Covers all Paxman's activities through to their takeover by MAN-B&W.
Covers RN, RMAS and RFA vessels fitted with Paxmans. Also diesel electric installations in such as Macbrayne's Lochfyne of 1931.
Essential reading for ex marine engineers!
Regards,
Alex


----------

